# العلاقات بين المساحات والمحيطات للاشكال الهندسيه المختلفه



## صلاح (13 مايو 2009)

العلاقات بين المساحات والمحيطات للاشكال الهندسيه المختلفه

من خلال التمعن ودراسة قوانين مساحات ومحيطات الاشكال الهندسيه المختلفه تمكنت بفضل الله الحصول على علاقات مختلفه بينها ارجوا ان تجد من 
يستفيد منها : 
*اولا - العلاقه بين مساحة ومحيط الدائره :*
بما ان مساحة الدائره كما هو معروف = ط .نق2 ، حيث نق نصف قطرها .
وبما ان محيط الدائره كما هو معروف = 2ط. نق
اذا فانه يمكن استنتاج العلاقات التاليه :
المساحه/المحيط = (ط .نق2 )/( 2ط.نق) = نق/2 
من الاستنتاج 1) يمكن القول ان مساحة الدائره تساوي محيطها اذا كان نصف قطرها يساوي 2.
من الاستنتاج 1) ايضا يمكن القول ان مساحة أي دائره تساوي نصف محيطها مضروبا في نصف قطرها أي ان : المساحه = 1/2 نق x المحيط .
ثانيا - العلاقه بين مساحة دائره ومساحة مثلث :
من الاستنتاج رقم 3) السابق ، اذا كان نق يساوي ارتفاع (ع) مثلث ما ، وطول قاعدة (ق) هذا المثلث هو محيط الدائره ، فانه يمكن استنتاج التالي :
مساحة الدائره = مساحة المثلث ، أي ان :
1/2 نق x المحيط = 1/2 ق . ع ، أي ان مساحة أي دائره تساوي مساحة المثلث الذي ارتفاعه يساوي نصف قطر هذه الدائره ، وطول قاعدته يساوي طول محيط هذه الدائره .
ثالثا - العلاقه بين قاعدة المثلث وارتفاعه : 
من الاستنتاج 4) السابق وبما ان مساحة الدائره = مساحة المثلث - حسب الشروط التي اوردناها - ، فانه يمكن كتابة ذلك كالتالي :
ط .نق2 = 1/2 ق.ع ، وبما ان ع = نق كما قلنا سابقا ، اذا :
ط.ع = 1/2 ق ، وبالتالي فانه يمكن استنتاج التالي :
5) ق/ع = 2ط = 2x 3.17 = 6.28
أي ان العلاقه بين قاعدة المثلث على ارتفاعه تساوي قيمه ثابته قيمتها 2ط او 6.28.
ويمكن صياغة الاستنتاج بشكل اخر هكذا : 
أي مثلث تكون العلاقه بين قاعدته وارتفاعه تساوي ق/ع = 2ط ، فان مساحة هذا المثلث تساوي مساحة الدائره التي نصف قطرها هو ارتفاع هذا المثلث (ع) ، وطول محيط هذه الدائره يساوي طول قاعدة (ق) هذا المثلث .
رابعا - العلاقه بين مساحة دائره ومستطيل : ( هذه العلاقه تأكدت انها معروفه )
مساحة الدائره تساوي مساحة المستطيل الذي طوله نصف محيط الدائره وعرضه نصف قطرها


----------



## صلاح (15 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم الاخوان الكرام 

فقط افيدوني هل الموضوع واضح . لان تنسيقه اختل اثناء 
وضعه كمشاركه وقد لايكون مرتبا ليفهم بسهوله ..


----------



## صلاح (18 مايو 2009)

مثال تطبيقي على العلاقات بين المساحات والمحيطات : 

اذا كانت لدينا قطعة ارض على شكل دائره نصف قطرها نق= 10متر واردنا تحويل شكلها مع الاحتفاظ بنفس المساحه مره الى مثلث ومره ثانيه الى مستطيل .اوجد ابعاد هذا المثلث وذلك المستطيل .


----------



## صلاح (19 مايو 2009)

الحل:
1)ابعاد المثلث ستكون :
- الارتفاع = نق = 10متر 
- القاعده = محيط الدائره = 2ط نق = 2x3.14x10 = 
= 62.8

2) ابعاد المستطيل : 

- طوله = 1/2 محيط الدائره = ط نق = 31.4 مترا
عرضه = نق = 10 متر

التحقق من الحل : 

اذا كانت الابعاد صحيحه فان اعلاقه التاليه يجب ان تتحقق :

مساحة الدائره = مساحة المثلث = مساحة المستطيل
10*10*3.14= 1/2*62.8*10 = 31.4*10 = 314 م2


----------



## anass81 (19 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم

استنتاجات حلوة , ومفيدة, بارك الله فيك


----------



## صلاح (19 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم انس على تشريفك لي بمرورك الكريم .


----------

